# How to extract email addresses from message body from Outlook folder?



## coloredearth (Mar 8, 2012)

I have a following challenge... "System" description:

1) From a website form data is filled and the form data is mailed to mail address (ending to MS Outlook 2007 email-box; and to a certain folder there).

2) So there can be say 1000 emails in that specific folder that are from the same sender with same subject etc., but the mail content (=form data) is different based on the data inserted by the individuals on the website.


"Problem" / Challenge I would like to solve:

From those e-mails (in certain folder in Personal mailbox folders) I would like to be able to extract the email address from the full message/message body and then export to Excel, CSV etc.

I have tried several solutions (e.g. Email Adress Collector, Outllook Address Extractor 2007) BUT they all won't allow me to export the emails unless I buy. So I guess I'm looking for a free solution.

Any advice highly appreciated.


----------



## Tigers! (Apr 3, 2006)

I have had a similar problem with my wife's online business. How to extract sender's e-mail addresses to fill a database? I tried using C, PHP, perl to extract the data without success (might say something about my coding skills).
I found software that would alledgedly do it but at high prices. Let me know how you go.


----------



## Tigers! (Apr 3, 2006)

Try here
Extracting Email Address from Outlook 2007 folder « The Techie Guy – complicated IT translated into simple English

If it works let me know.


----------



## coloredearth (Mar 8, 2012)

I've been there. Those instructions are to get email addresses from people who have actually sent an email to you.

Not for getting the email addresses that are in the message body of an email.

Thanks for the suggestion though. I hope someone comes along and saves the day - really.


----------

